# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real BD Boldabol?

## Scrembo

Hello Gents!
Please cast your eyes over these bottles and let me know if they are 100% genuine. Having checked the picture on the British Dragon website I haven't seen any differences as of yet. Thanks for your help. Look forward to hearing from you!

----------


## Seajackal

Good to go bro! Good luck and happy new year man!  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

They look good,just flip a lid up and check the rubber is stamped with the BD logo,if it does and your supplier checks out on the BD website then they are 100% :7up:  

Happy new year.

----------

